# Looking for other musician furries to start a collective with :)



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

PM me if you are interested


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 7, 2022)

Moosic


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 7, 2022)

I just love music.


----------

